# DPF cleaner fuel additives that appear to actually work!



## oregon_rider (Jul 21, 2017)

These additives either use ferrocene or cerium oxide. The ferrocene based ones should only be used intermittently or they will foul the catalytic converter. Cerium Oxide based additives for DPF cleaning can be used at low doses on a constant basis. You can sometimes see what the active ingredient is by looking at the msds.

These catalysts work by lowering the combustion temperature of the soot. Soot accumulation will be lower in the DPF as the combustion of the soot is more "complete". You will have faster and more complete regens when the soot has accumulated while using the additive/catalyst (the catalyst will be interspersed with the soot in this case). Also, passive regeneration is more likely to be initiated. Passive regen is where the soot in the DPF just starts burning off on it's own without a dpf regen commanded by the engine's computer.

I have used the liqui-moly version of this product - it is ferrocene based...






Diesel Particulate Filter Protector


Reduces soot formation during combustion, which improves engine performance and reduces emissions. Reduces premature DPF soot clogging while extending regeneration intervals.




products.liqui-moly.us





I finally got around to ordering some xenum nex10 from europe - which a concentrated version of the cerium oxide additive. For maintenance use it is dosed at a 1000:1 ratio. So you get multiple doses per bottle making it more cost effective. I will send a bottle your way when it arrives here in a few weeks.









NEX10™


Significantly improves performance of the engine Nex10™ is a special diesel additive, making the fuel burning process more efficient and clean. It significantly improves the engine’s performance for less




xenum.com






jeff


----------

